# What to do with my 55's?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, I think the time may have come for me to start thinking a bit more seriously about getting rid of the two 55g tanks I have...Dillon is getting a bit older now so the naps are decreasing leaving me less time to maintain those two tanks, mainly the stem plant tank, along with the 75g and 30g. I could keep one of the 55's but would prefer a 75g for the extra depth!

I know most of you have seen them so I would appreciate any advice you could give me on what would be a good asking price or what any of you might be willing to pay for either setup. They are pretty much identical with the exception of the plants. They will be complete with the exception of the CO2 equipment and filters...tank, stand hood, lights, and substrate.

I will be keeping some of the plants, the filters and the CO2 equipment to start up the next tank, either a 75g or _*maybe*_ something larger.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How about keeping one of them to cultivate plants? Think about mosses, HC, mini riccia, tonina...rare stuff that has medium/slow growth rates. That way you don't have to do much work and you can make a bit of money on the side. You could keep it in the garage or in the basement out of the way.

If you're set on getting rid of it, you next tank HAS to be 24" wide. I can't wait until we get our new tank in. 18" is nice, but not as nice as 24"!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well my first instinct was to say "Give it to me!" But realistically, I would keep one 55 for a growout tank like "Troy" said. Sell the other for somewhere around $250-$300 which would be a nice start to your 75 gallon. The stand would normally run ~$125.00+ and a 55 would run ~$100.00. They are used but they appear to be in good condition and we all know how much a good substrate can cost as well as lighting.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it should not be a "*MAYBE*" something larger. I say suck it up and do it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> How about keeping one of them to cultivate plants? Think about mosses, HC, mini riccia, tonina...rare stuff that has medium/slow growth rates. That way you don't have to do much work and you can make a bit of money on the side. You could keep it in the garage or in the basement out of the way.
> 
> If you're set on getting rid of it, you next tank HAS to be 24" wide. I can't wait until we get our new tank in. 18" is nice, but not as nice as 24"!


Well, the original intent was to kep it to cultivate stuff in so I put trimmings in it until I can sell, trade, or give them away. I haven't done any Aquabid auctions in a while with the meeting coming up. The tank is packed full right now and I really need to move some stuff out of it. It is set up in the basement now with the other one.

It's too big for Toninas. I'm not going with that much RO water each week. The 30g was enough for me, I definately don't want to do a 55g with Toninas!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> I think it should not be a "*MAYBE*" something larger. I say suck it up and do it.


I'd have to sell the other tanks first before I could "suck it up" and do it ](*,)


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahhhh, come on.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thought I would revive this thread since Jim wants to get rid of his 75g. Once he decides to get his 90g, I would gladly take the 75g off of his hands!

In order to do this, I would have to get rid of at least one of my 55g tanks! I think most of you have seen them. I mentioned it earlier in the thread but they will be complete, i.e. tank, stand, hood, lights, and substrate. I will be keeping the CO2 equipment and filters for use on the bigger tank.

I will also be keeping some or most of the plants, to start up the next tank...IF you are interested in one of the 55's, post or PM me and we can work something out. Of course this does assume that Jim actually gets that 90g he wants.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I've got a friend that might be interested in that 55gal. She lives in oxford and wanted to do a reef tank, but I told her she won't have enough tank. Can you email me with a price for a complete 55 setup?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

matt, 

I also mentioned i would take it off your hands. Or get a 75 and build a stand. 

Sean


----------

